# Tony Allen = Dwayne Wade



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

After watching Allen shine these last few weeks, I wanted to post what I thought after he got drafted. He has potential to be the next Dwayne Wade next year. They have the same build, and sort of the same game with Allen being cockier and having the better jumper, but Dwayne has the better handle and first step.
I think Allen would have been better off at a team like Houston or Atlanta, so they can see what he can do at PG.

Here are there bio's when coming out of college.


*Dwayne Wade* 








*Birthdate: 1/17/82
Class: Junior
Ht: 6-4
Wt: 210*

Strengths: Possesses one of the most explosive first steps in all of college basketball ... Extremely athletic player who has superb leaping ability and dominating quickness ... Once Wade goes into the lane he has the ability to drive and dish if the defense collapses ... Plays very poised and mature for his age. Seems to maintain the same facial expression regardless if his team is up or down by 30 points ... Has an NBA ready body which usually allows him to finish after contact occurs ... Plays solid perimeter defense and understands how to cut-off the passing lanes ... Thanks to his athleticism he is an excellent rebounder ... Has a great understanding of shot selection and rarely forces up bad shots ... Understands how to shield off his defender when driving to the basket ... Creative player who has the body control and excellent relation to the basket skills to convert difficult shots off the glass ... Has become more of a leader this year ... Draws a good amount of fouls due to his aggressive, penetrating style of play ... 

Weakness: Wade is dangerously close to being a combo guard. Too small to be a shooting guard not enough point guard skills to run a team offense ... While he shows range on his shot, his mid-range shooting remains streaky ... Must improve on moving without the ball he often needs the ball in his hands to create offense ... Wade's ball handling could stand to be improved if he is to play some point guard in the NBA ... Size. Many undersized guards have a hard time transitioning to the NBA game. Wade has the benefit of long arms which allow him to play big for his size ... Not much of a 3-point shooter although he does have the ability to make 3's. He often doesn't get his body fully squared to the basket ... 


*Tony Allen* 








*Birthdate: 1/11/82
Class: Senior
Ht: 6-4
Wt: 214*

Strengths: Athletically he has it all: lateral quickness, leaping ability and speed … Unselfish player who looks for open teammates on drives … Physically he has an NBA ready body with the ability to absorb punishment … Doesn’t create great separation off the dribble but understands how to use his upper body strength to hold off opposing defenders on his drives … Because of his athletic prowess and body control he is able to convert difficult finishes around the basket … Defensively he does a good job of using his power and aggressiveness to disrupt opposing guards … With his athleticism and attitude he is an excellent rebounder … Post up game is solid as he does a good of turning into his opponent and creating contact … Plays defense with pride and intensity … Has unquestioned leadership abilities as he constantly takes it upon himself to have the ball in crunch time … Court awareness is exceptional for a player with his limited division 1 experience … Owns a quick first step to get to the basket … 

Weaknesses: Right now there are some questions regarding what position he will play in the NBA … Standing at 6-4 some think he is too undersized to play shooting guard … Has never really developed the necessary skills to play point guard like ball handling and court vision … Doesn’t possess the shooting range to be a threat behind the 3-point line … Ball handling ability will have to be upgraded if he is to play any point guard … Must work on improving his shooting from mid-range off the dribble … Due to his aggressiveness he has a habit of picking up fouls … Defensively he tends to gamble too much, letting opposing players get past him … Can take questionable shots during the game if he is frustrated … Can at times force the action instead of taking his time and letting the game come to him … Below average free throw shooter …


So what's everyones opinion?


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

Allen will be good, but he won't be as explosive as Wade is.


----------



## gfunk (May 29, 2004)

tony allen = dwayne wade = flip murray


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm going to be watching the Bulls-Celtics game in a bit, so I'll reply to this thread a little later. I plan to pay close attention to his and Jefferson's game, they seem to be pretty good with high upside.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't know if Allen is cockier than Wade.
I think Wade has quiet confidence. Look at how he played in the playoffs. You have to be a little cocky to take over like he did.

Wade knows he is the ****.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gfunk</b>!
> tony allen = dwayne wade = flip murray


Flip Murray belongs no where near this conversation.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Allen is a good player. Last year, at OSU, Texas had no answer for him whatsoever. I hope he improves because I liked him at OSU.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Yeah, I was mad when he went to Boston. If he went somewhere where they need a PG he would be straight. I remember watching him hit like 7 straight shots against the Pistons while the Celtics where gettin blown out but he was still the only Celtic playing like the game was tied.

That's the type of **** I like to see.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sir Patchwork</b>!
> I'm going to be watching the Bulls-Celtics game in a bit, so I'll reply to this thread a little later. I plan to pay close attention to his and Jefferson's game, they seem to be pretty good with high upside.


I don't think Jefferson will be playing.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Naah I think of Tony Allen as an energy guy who is an excellent dunker. I'll pick Wade over him anyday.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> Naah I think of Tony Allen as an energy guy who is an excellent dunker. I'll pick Wade over him anyday.


Yeah, most people here would, but he has a future ahead of him that could look something like Wade's.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> 
> 
> Flip Murray belongs no where near this conversation.


Why not? Flip has proven he has game when given time.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Allen is nowhere near as good as Wayne, and he never will be.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Allen is good, but I don't see him as the same player as Wade. From what I've seen, they have the same build, but pretty different games. Allen plays like a prototype 6-6 SG, with decent shooting skills, good on the ball defense, and some athleticsm. Wade plays a little like a young Allen Iverson, penetrating, getting to the basket no matter what, and finishing with a foul or a highlight. They have different games IMO. Wade will be a lot more succesful throughout his career. I don't see Allen becoming more than maybe a 15 ppg third option/defensive specialist.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> Allen is nowhere near as good as Wayne, and he never will be.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Allen will be a better defender though. Allen is going to be that SG that makes you hate playing against Boston for years. Interesting thing is, Allen is a pure SG, but he is so athletic, strong and can aggressive. If this guy keeps developing his deep jumper (he's decent mid-range), he's going to be an all-star. He plays all-NBA D right out of college.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Allen will be a better defender though. Allen is going to be that SG that makes you hate playing against Boston for years. Interesting thing is, Allen is a pure SG, but he is so athletic, strong and can aggressive. If this guy keeps developing his deep jumper (he's decent mid-range), he's going to be an all-star. He plays all-NBA D right out of college.


I agree with what you said, except for the All-Star part. I don't see that ever happening. Although admit, my Tony Allen exposure has been limited. I just don't see it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with what you said, except for the All-Star part. I don't see that ever happening. Although admit, my Tony Allen exposure has been limited. I just don't see it.


Tony Allen is really good man. He's a jumpshot away from being an 18 ppg scorer next season, because he gets to the rim and is so strong. His Chicago hoops background only makes me like him more. I should also clarify the all-star talk. He will have a chance to make an all-star team (combining both sides of the ball), but that doesn't mean he will make like 6 or something like that. I could easily see him having an all-star season or two. This guy plays so hard.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Tony Allen is really good man. He's a jumpshot away from being an 18 ppg scorer next season, because he gets to the rim and is so strong. His Chicago hoops background only makes me like him more. I should also clarify the all-star talk. He will have a chance to make an all-star team (combining both sides of the ball), but that doesn't mean he will make like 6 or something like that. I could easily see him having an all-star season or two. This guy plays so hard.


Ok, i'll give you that. Like I said, I haven't seen him play too much, so I don't have a whole lot to base my opinions on.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

He has a Dwyane Wade-like game, just not to the same degree or at the same level as Wade. I don't see him ever being on the level of Wade either, but he'll be a good player. They have very similar offensive games, but Allen doesn't have the point guard skills of Wade. Allen is already one of the best perimeter defenders in the league, something Wade is not. 

I think Tony will be a fringe all-star in his prime. A good but not great player who may make an all-star game or two. I think he'll develop a better jumper somewhere down the road and become a 16-17 ppg scorer while playing Bruce Bowen-like defense, which really isn't much of a stretch considering how good he is defensively already.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> He has a Dwyane Wade-like game, just not to the same degree or at the same level as Wade. I don't see him ever being on the level of Wade either, but he'll be a good player. They have very similar offensive games, but Allen doesn't have the point guard skills of Wade. Allen is already one of the best perimeter defenders in the league, something Wade is not.
> 
> I think Tony will be a fringe all-star in his prime. A good but not great player who may make an all-star game or two. I think he'll develop a better jumper somewhere down the road and become a 16-17 ppg scorer while playing Bruce Bowen-like defense, which really isn't much of a stretch considering how good he is defensively already.


Keep in mind, that over Bruce Bowen's career, his best years defensively have been with Tim Duncan. There is something about having an intimidator in the paint that makes you a better defender.

Allen has Mark Blount and Raef Lafrentz. I actually think if Bowen didn't have Duncan there, he would have been exposed a long time ago. The guy can play as over-aggressive, get beat off the dribble any given time, because Timmy is there to protect the rim. 

Allen is going to be a better defender than Bowen and that's without an intimidator in the paint to help him. He can just lock his man down.

Edit: Of course tonight Ben Gordon is going off on the Celtics. Nevermind. :laugh:


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Tony Allen is a very good role player and plays with heart. His defense is stellar (although I've only seen him play about 10 times). In the future, Tony Allen and Al Jefferson will be a good duo in Boston.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

:| He's a 23 year old rookie averaging 6ppg. I'd like to know some all-stars who were putting up that low of numbers at that age.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> :| He's a 23 year old rookie averaging 6ppg. I'd like to know some all-stars who were putting up that low of numbers at that age.


He's also got to share minutes with Pierce, Davis, and Welsch.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> He's also got to share minutes with Pierce, Davis, and Welsch.


Well that's true, I guess.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

wade to me is the betta player in the long run i realy think he will be in the hall of fame and dunking wise i feel they mite be equal or near lol


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

He's kind of like a mini-Artest in terms of his smothering defense and supreme strength. He doesn't have the court awareness or quickness to become as good as Wade, but I see no reason why he can't become a 15ppg player in this league and make a few Defensive first teams. Tonight he had a bad game, got in foul trouble early, but so far I have loved what I've seen of him. One of the steals of the draft at number 25 for sure.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I haven't seen much of Tony Allen either, but from what I have seen, he doesn't handle the ball like Wade does. Personally, I think that's why Wade is doing so well, and that's why he has padded assist numbers. The dude can handle the rock with the best of them. Also, from what I've seen, Allen does seem to have the same explosiveness and aggressiveness.


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

Haven't seen enough of Allen, but from what I've seen so far, he looks decent.



> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> Naah I think of Tony Allen as an energy guy who is an excellent dunker. I'll pick Wade over him anyday.


OT but: are you "Jewelz"? 51 posts per day, jeez.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, that over Bruce Bowen's career, his best years defensively have been with Tim Duncan. There is something about having an intimidator in the paint that makes you a better defender.
> ...


That may be true that Bowen has Duncan behind him incase he's beat off the dribble, but honestly which elite perimeter defender isn't overly aggressive? That's what makes them so good. Honestly, has Bruce Bowen's defense really got better since he started playing with Duncan (and Robinson at the time) or did it just start to get noticed by the media because he was playing on one of the best teams in the league and on national television quite often? Personally, I choose the latter.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> That may be true that Bowen has Duncan behind him incase he's beat off the dribble, but honestly which elite perimeter defender isn't overly aggressive? That's what makes them so good. Honestly, has Bruce Bowen's defense really got better since he started playing with Duncan (and Robinson at the time) or did it just start to get noticed by the media because he was playing on one of the best teams in the league and on national television quite often? Personally, I choose the latter.


Well when he played with the post-Jordan Bulls, he sure looked like a bum. He wasn't a defensive stopper either. His defense is improved by playing with shotblockers. I guarantee if he was on a team like Atlanta, he'd be on the bench most of the time, because he wouldn't have the help to protect the rim like he does have with the Spurs.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

This isn't a fair comparison for Allen if you ask me. Wade is a much better offensive player than Allen will be.

Comparing Allen to Artest is much more fair if you ask me. Allen has the type of defensive ability to become the best at his position. His problem is offensive where he suffers from inconsistency. He'll hit 7 of 8 one night and then not get minutes the following night or just pass the ball whenever he gets it. He needs to get a 18-20 a night, every night and get the chance to get some regular opportunites. Once he gets that, he will develop a consistent jumper that will make his speed that much more effective on offense and become a 18-20 ppg guy. Take that scoring and his defense and he could become an all-star some day.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*I agree with you guys*

This kid is a steal.

Nice pick at 25th overall. :yes:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> This isn't a fair comparison for Allen if you ask me. Wade is a much better offensive player than Allen will be.
> 
> Comparing Allen to Artest is much more fair if you ask me. Allen has the type of defensive ability to become the best at his position. His problem is offensive where he suffers from inconsistency. He'll hit 7 of 8 one night and then not get minutes the following night or just pass the ball whenever he gets it. He needs to get a 18-20 a night, every night and get the chance to get some regular opportunites. Once he gets that, he will develop a consistent jumper that will make his speed that much more effective on offense and become a 18-20 ppg guy. Take that scoring and his defense and he could become an all-star some day.


Yep, I was going to post the same thing. Allen is not like Wade, he is VERY MUCH like Artest...they were comparing him to Artest before his first NBA game this Summer, he's THAT good on defense. Yes he is explosive like Wade but he is not a ball handler. Those of you mad he went to the Celts because you think he should be a PG are DEAD WRONG. He is NOT a PG. Boston is desperate for a good PG, if he was one, he'd be playing Point, Tony Allen is 100% shooting guard.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Tony Allen is going to be a very good one, because he wants to make it so bad. Apart from his Chicago roots, I dont see the Wade comparison. Dwayne is simply more explosive and looks for his shot first. Tony is a pass-first type that has a nice mid-range game and can get to the rim if everything else breaks down in the set.

IMO Ben Gordon is a much better comparison for Dwayne Wade. He has the explosiveness to go wherever he wants on the floor, and he closes out ballgames and ia always willing to take the big shot in crunchtime. 

All 3 have commonality in that they are just guards, not 1's or 2's.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

I think dwayne is a pass first type of player. His assist numbers proves it too. Allen won't ever get as many assist as wade though because allen can't create shots like wade.


----------

